# Don't waste your money on these Chinese Lights!



## knowcannabisknowpeace (May 1, 2020)

Don't waste your time on Chinese lighting. I ordered (see photos) 3 full spectrum lights from BangGood (Chinese).

Each one was a dismal fraction of it's listed wattage. Using a PAR/LUX Meter each of these came in closer to "one zero less" than advertised.

So; the 1200 Watt light was actually closer to 120 watts than 1200. Continue for each light.

These are excellent for clones or seedlings, but they are insufficient for primary lighting.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 1, 2020)

I mean, you get what you pay for I guess? I have Chinese lights made with Chinese and Korean components, 2000w equivalent draws 235 actual watts but emits the equivalent lumens of 2000w worth of HID lighting, which is what that number means. Not the wall draw. The 10x factor "error" you are seeing is basically true draw vs observed output when compared to HID.
Granted, I paid $300 a pop for mine, they are no joke, and they take me right through harvest. Check out spiderfarmer panels.
I have some cheap sweatshop $25/23w panels that I'd estimate come in around a 150w HID equivalent for the pair, and absolutely love them for seedlings, and an equally unfair-trade $65/40w/300w equivalent that is currently keeping a pair of 5 foot tall mother plants pretty happy.
Use your tools wisely, and be ready to spend real money on quality equipment.
As an aside, if you're using lights like that, don't waste your time on co2. Your next big investment should be lighting, as it is currently your limiting factor, not atmospheric gas levels


----------



## knowcannabisknowpeace (May 1, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> I mean, you get what you pay for I guess? I have Chinese lights made with Chinese and Korean components, 2000w equivalent draws 235 actual watts but emits the equivalent lumens of 2000w worth of HID lighting, which is what that number means. Not the wall draw. The 10x factor "error" you are seeing is basically true draw vs observed output when compared to HID.
> Granted, I paid $300 a pop for mine, they are no joke, and they take me right through harvest. Check out spiderfarmer panels.
> I have some cheap sweatshop $25/23w panels that I'd estimate come in around a 150w HID equivalent and absolutely love them for seedlings, and an equally unfair-trade $65/40w/300w equivalent that is currently keeping a pair of 5 foot tall mother plants pretty happy.
> Use your tools wisely, and be ready to spend real money on quality equipment.
> As an aside, if you're using lights like that, don't waste your time on co2. Your next big investment should be lighting, as it is currently your limiting factor, not atmospheric gas levels


Thanks for the reply!
I bought these specifically to see if cheap Chinese lights were even close to what they are rated (400/600 Watts HPS or 1200 Watts LED). The results were disappointing even for the insanely priced 1200 Watt lights.

Of course I understood what I was buying, and why, and I wanted to know. I get the wall draw, however, using the PAR/LUX meter told me exactly what I was wondering about these lights, in this price range. 

Now ya'll know!

 I didn't mention that these are the lights that I use for any kind of primary lighting, my goals for these purchases were clear. My primary in the tent mentioned is seen in the photo.

 With the set up I have in there, I think I'll continue using Co2. Lighting, is, in fact, not my limiting factor. My environment is dialed in. Additionally, this has nothing to do with work.

 These types of things are questions and techniques that I mess with in my personal grow. Of course some will say that one should already somehow know not to purchase these types of Chinese lights, ( not components built elsewhere), however, after reading numerous posts and questions here, it seems that many don't have that clairvoyant power! 

So I'll continue to make odd purchases, try 'em out, and report my findings! 

Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 1, 2020)

knowcannabisknowpeace said:


> Don't waste your time on Chinese lighting. I ordered (see photos) 3 full spectrum lights from BangGood (Chinese).
> 
> Each one was a dismal fraction of it's listed wattage. Using a PAR/LUX Meter each of these came in closer to "one zero less" than advertised.
> 
> ...



Are these the ones they sell on eBarf?  I am glad that you posted this today because I was about ready to buy one of those 8000w panels from Shenzhen, China for $40.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/8000W-144L...or-Indoor-Home-Garden-Veg-Plants/353018154718

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=8000w+grow+light&_sop=15


----------



## ralgiere57 (May 1, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm sorry for breaking in but I have a question about lighting and thought this would be a good time to ask questions, if you don't mind. Right now my plants are starting to enter the veg. stage from being seedlings (I think), Right now at the tops of the plants my PAR reading is 250-300. Should I increase PAR and if so how do I know when? I originally had it up to 650-700 PAR and killed the majority of my plants and am just soooooo afraid of going down that road again.  Thank you and sorry for jumping in


----------



## Lesso (May 1, 2020)

knowcannabisknowpeace said:


> Don't waste your time on Chinese lighting. I ordered (see photos) 3 full spectrum lights from BangGood (Chinese).
> 
> Each one was a dismal fraction of it's listed wattage. Using a PAR/LUX Meter each of these came in closer to "one zero less" than advertised.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy. That sucks. I would suggest spiderfarmer lights


----------



## Lesso (May 1, 2020)

ralgiere57 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry for breaking in but I have a question about lighting and thought this would be a good time to ask questions, if you don't mind. Right now my plants are starting to enter the veg. stage from being seedlings (I think), Right now at the tops of the plants my PAR reading is 250-300. Should I increase PAR and if so how do I know when? I originally had it up to 650-700 PAR and killed the majority of my plants and am just soooooo afraid of going down that road again.  Thank you and sorry for jumping in


When you say about to hit veg, what do you mean. After seedling phase i start my full power lighting, with it way off the plants, then inch it down


----------



## ralgiere57 (May 1, 2020)

So , at what period does the plant go from being a seedling to veg state, very first leaves, secondary or full leaf, or maybe 2-3 inches 4-5 inches, that's what I mean, what determines the point of change from seedling to veg state


----------



## Lesso (May 1, 2020)

ralgiere57 said:


> So , at what period does the plant go from being a seedling to veg state, very first leaves, secondary or full leaf, or maybe 2-3 inches 4-5 inches, that's what I mean, what determines the point of change from seedling to veg state


I consider it vegetative when the first 4 fan leaves form. Then i turn up the light


----------



## ralgiere57 (May 2, 2020)

any particular PAR schedule to follow?  ....and thank you for your help


----------



## Lesso (May 2, 2020)

ralgiere57 said:


> any particular PAR schedule to follow?  ....and thank you for your help


No.  I dont even have anything to measure par. You  should start a thread next time if you have questions. I can be considered rude to the op to keep asking questions on the thread. Not that we arent happy to help.


----------



## cardgenius (May 2, 2020)

LED grow lights sure have come a long way in last few years and with these new full spectrum LEDs on the market, I just don’t see much of a reason to hunt down cheap Blurple LED from China. Unless it’s some a sort of hobby for you.

There’s some good YouTube channels out there that do side by side testing
and the Blurple LEDs can’t compete on the same level of spectrum and efficiency with these new LEDs. Even a lot of the well known Chinese brands are quickly moving away from Blurple lights.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

ralgiere57 said:


> So , at what period does the plant go from being a seedling to veg state, very first leaves, secondary or full leaf, or maybe 2-3 inches 4-5 inches, that's what I mean, what determines the point of change from seedling to veg state


Typically seedling stage is two weeks.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

I really can't imagine any grower buying the lights shown in that first post and if you have a "2000 watt" light that only draws a little over 200 watts you are definitely not getting a 2000 watt equivalent. I have the ViparSpectra light in the pic, here's a few specs on it:

Specifications:

- Replaces a 1000W HPS/MH

- Vegetative Coverage at 44": 5x5ft

- Flowering Coverage at 18": 32": 4x4ft

- Avg. Power Draw: 608W MAX

- (270pcs) High Intensity 5W Bridgelux/Epileds LED Chips

- Input Voltage: AC100-240V, Frequency: 50-60Hz

Early last year when I bought mine it was $100+ more. Figures.


----------



## tiredtony (May 3, 2020)

You get what you pay for and you take your choice. You guys are lucky to have the option, where I live its all Chinese lights.


----------



## tiredtony (May 3, 2020)

I got this from China for $10










Par is 1000 @ about 4"


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 3, 2020)

This is a lame thing to ask but what does PAR mean?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

YYZ Skinhead said:


> This is a lame thing to ask but what does PAR mean?



PAR is essentially a measurement of  light emission within the photosynthetic range of 400-700nm. This represents the area of light that plants use for photosynthesis, or to grow. PAR is measured by the amount of micro moles of light per square meter per second.


----------



## pute (May 3, 2020)

China, I have done everything I possibly can NOT to buy anything from there for over 10 years.  They are NOT our friends.  Thanks for the Corona....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> China, I have done everything I possibly can NOT to buy anything from there for over 10 years.  They are NOT our friends.  Thanks for the Corona....


Agreed


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 3, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> PAR is essentially a measurement of  light emission within the photosynthetic range of 400-700nm. This represents the area of light that plants use for photosynthesis, or to grow. PAR is measured by the amount of micro moles of light per square meter per second.


Props.  I have seen that term but I never knew to what it referred.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

In simplified terms it's just a measurement of light intensity.


----------



## tiredtony (May 3, 2020)

Yeah, what they said. A PAR reading of 3000 is full on sunlight. Wouldn't we all want one of those lamps eh?
Cannabis, according to the experts is sleeping until 500 and grows better and better the higher the reading optimizing at around 1500. (I don't understand how that can be if full sun is 3000) 
My seedlings are under a 100w lamp 4 inches away and get 1000 PAR for 2 hours. Then onto my balcony (not sunny) where they get between 1500 and 2000 for 6 hours before my favourite time.. 3 hours of full afternoon sun.
Cos I live in the tropics the sun's gone at 18:30 so its back under the lamp for another 6 until sleep.
I love this stuff man, why doesn't everyone want to grow weed all the time?


----------



## tiredtony (May 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> China, I have done everything I possibly can NOT to buy anything from there for over 10 years.  They are NOT our friends.  Thanks for the Corona....


Agreed but everything comes from there already, including the vaccine.
Did you know Atlantic Salmon caught from boats in Scotland is sent to China for processing and packing and then it's sent back to Scotland because its cheaper?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

tiredtony said:


> Did you know Atlantic Salmon caught from boats in Scotland is sent to China for processing and packing and then it's sent back to Scotland because its cheaper?



Not terribly surprising given the state of our world these days, still terribly stupid and inefficient though. At least in my estimation.


----------



## CaliSmoke (Sep 28, 2020)

And who even speaks Mandarin?


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

Not me


----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2020)

CaliSmoke said:


> And who even speaks Mandarin?


I wont even eat it...


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 29, 2020)

Imho it seems to me that the blurple lights are a waste of money no matter where they come from or how many "watts" they represent

2b2s


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah, the science on blurple was highly misunderstood and over-marketed. There is a reason companies are moving away from that in favor of a more balanced, white light. Plants respond great to red or blue spectrums but mono chromatic lighting is overall detrimental to the plants. If you are buying a new light these days, I would highly encourage you to stay away from blurple. 

If I had to make a suggestion for a solid budget light, it would be the Spider Farmer 1000.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

Ive heard lots of good things about the Spyder light systems. I personally have never used LEDs but i am interested.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)

Someone from this site should contact SpiderFarmer and ask to be a tester for one of there SP1000 or SP2000 lights they have been doing numerous testing in other forums from what I was told.
I do not have the time or means to do a grow journal at this time or I would myself.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 6, 2020)

I can tell you that in veg, I had viparspectra 300 x2 and with the one Spider-farmer 1000 in the same place, plants have more vigor, bigger leaves, great color, I'm really impressed. So much so that I bought a few more. I've been impressed so far but the true test of flowering is still ahead. Seeing if it can outperform my tried and true HPS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

I would like to see the outcome of your Leds vs HPS in flower. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 6, 2020)

Will do, I haven't journaled any of it, but I'll know the difference if I see it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

Cool,,im very interested to see what your experience is with the difference.


----------



## RonnieB (Oct 20, 2020)

If you're on a budget. Mars hydro is hard to beat. The best LEDs on the market in my opinion are california lightworks or hlg


----------



## peter (Jun 3, 2021)

What do you buy is  Quantum led lamp，This is a relatively backward lamp，Octopus lamp is the most popular lamp at present


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 3, 2021)

Mine has been doing great, even catches white flies too.


----------

